# I like to watch 90 day fiancé and I don’t care what you say!



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

I usually don’t want any show that my wife likes just for the simple fact that she likes it. She’s been watching this show for a while and I’ve been secretly following along and paying attention and always calling it her “gay shows” as I refer to all the others she watches. 

After today’s show I slipped up and said damn that’s it out loud and now she knows I like it. It’s seriously addictive and gets me upset with some of these couples on here and I can’t help but to watch it and enjoy it. 

This Russian chick denied a proposal from this dude then he told her he’s moving on then the stupid bitch takes a flight to America and shows up to his house when he has a new GF over SMH. Episode ended on that now I’m wondering if the other chick is going to whoop her or what? Guess I’ll find out next Sunday. 


Oh yeah on Netflix if you have not watched The Wrong Missy make sure to watch it ****ing hilarious best Adam Sandler movie in a while.


----------



## Death (May 18, 2020)

My daughter keeps sending me memes of some fat guy with What looks like mayo all over his hair and she said it is from this show. She hasn’t watched it either but she is a meme curator I suppose.

I read the synopsis but I feel like it would either suck me in and make me addicted, or it would annoy me and make me lose even more faith in humanity. I may check it out eventually though, just to watch the dumpster fire.


----------



## CJ (May 18, 2020)




----------



## German89 (May 18, 2020)

#blackAF is funny as fukk! just finished it.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I usually don’t want any show that my wife likes just for the simple fact that she likes it. She’s been watching this show for a while and I’ve been secretly following along and paying attention and always calling it her “gay shows” as I refer to all the others she watches.
> 
> After today’s show I slipped up and said damn that’s it out loud and now she knows I like it. It’s seriously addictive and gets me upset with some of these couples on here and I can’t help but to watch it and enjoy it.
> 
> ...



The wrong Missy!
Had me LMFAO!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> The wrong Missy!
> Had me LMFAO!



Dude funniest movie I have seen in a while.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

CJ275 said:


>




lol finally some memes from some one other than me


----------



## German89 (May 18, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> lol finally some memes from some one other than me



Were you on bop?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

German89 said:


> Were you on bop?



bop? whats that?


----------



## chandy (May 18, 2020)

you know bobby i aint even surprised lol. from the bits and parts of what i have seen from other people of that show it actually seems right up your ally. 

and i guess i have 2 things to watch until my gym opens up thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 18, 2020)

i started waiting this show legion on hulu and its crazy gets a lil drawn out though but still off the wall


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 18, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> The wrong Missy!
> Had me LMFAO!


 looks like ill have to put it on the list ..could use a good laugh


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

chandy said:


> you know bobby i aint even surprised lol. from the bits and parts of what i have seen from other people of that show it actually seems right up your ally.
> 
> and i guess i have 2 things to watch until my gym opens up thanks for the recommendations!



Dude the wrong missy is seriously amazing for sure check that out


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

Ragingmenace223 said:


> i started waiting this show legion on hulu and its crazy gets a lil drawn out though but still off the wall



The Boys on amazon was freaking awesome Seth Rogan produced it 

The Wrong Missy if you guys don't like that one do not talk to me lol


----------



## Uncle manny (May 18, 2020)

90 day is mine and my wife’s favorite. Watch it every week.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> 90 day is mine and my wife’s favorite. Watch it every week.



I still can't believe the Ukranian lady is real and she showed up. Dude is getting taken on a ride I can only imagine how much he has paid her so far, SMH. 

And screw that fake lesbian girl from NY she pisses me off.


----------



## Jin (May 18, 2020)

When Bobby first joined I thought he was a strange guy. 

And these days I don’t feel any diffeant.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 18, 2020)

Jin said:


> When Bobby first joined I thought he was a strange guy.
> 
> And these days I don’t feel any diffeant.
> 
> View attachment 9845



......................


----------



## chandy (May 20, 2020)

gotta say bobby. i laughed my ass off watching the wrong missy. it was pretty damn funny


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

chandy said:


> gotta say bobby. i laughed my ass off watching the wrong missy. it was pretty damn funny



yeah I think I’m gonna have to rewatch it high this weekend lol I’m sure I missed a few things


----------



## German89 (May 20, 2020)

i feel like the movie will be overly gay and yous are all old. and dave is old too


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 20, 2020)

German89 said:


> i feel like the movie will be overly gay and yous are all old. and dave is old too



The movie is not gay it is super funny.

Dave from 90 day finance?


----------



## sfw509 (May 21, 2020)

That movie was pretty solid. I am out of touch with pop culture and didn't know David Spade was still making movies.

We have been watching Forged in Fire from the History Channel. It's making me want to start making my own knives. Which I am sure I would screw up in a big way.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 21, 2020)

If you try you will screw up a lot of them but you will never know if you can get good at it if you do not try. 






sfw509 said:


> That movie was pretty solid. I am out of touch with pop culture and didn't know David Spade was still making movies.
> 
> We have been watching Forged in Fire from the History Channel. It's making me want to start making my own knives. Which I am sure I would screw up in a big way.


----------



## German89 (May 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The movie is not gay it is super funny.
> 
> Dave from 90 day finance?



david spade.  i don't care for his now humor.  i feel like adam sandler tries too hard and it's usually not that funny... maybe i'll give it a chance.  the lady who plays the chick, i don't like either.  we'll see.

p.s. i lived the 90 day fiance. k1 visa.  expensive.  i feel bad for the men that are taken advantage of.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2020)

Watch it and I guarantee you will like it.

Sandler is not in it and you Willkie the girl after watching it. 

damn you could of been on the show? 





German89 said:


> david spade.  i don't care for his now humor.  i feel like adam sandler tries too hard and it's usually not that funny... maybe i'll give it a chance.  the lady who plays the chick, i don't like either.  we'll see.
> 
> p.s. i lived the 90 day fiance. k1 visa.  expensive.  i feel bad for the men that are taken advantage of.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 22, 2020)

Lol I watch 90 Day (and all the stupid spinoff shows from it) - it's fascinating seeing some of the different "types" of people - old white American dude who is obviously a sex tourist looking for some young southeast Asian girl or old white American lady looking for some black Nigerian (totally not a scammer). Every once in awhile there are legit couples that seem to be somewhat sane/normal (there's a Jewish couple from a couple years back that comes to mind).

Either way, it rots my brain but I wasn't using it anyway.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Lol I watch 90 Day (and all the stupid spinoff shows from it) - it's fascinating seeing some of the different "types" of people - old white American dude who is obviously a sex tourist looking for some young southeast Asian girl or old white American lady looking for some black Nigerian (totally not a scammer). Every once in awhile there are legit couples that seem to be somewhat sane/normal (there's a Jewish couple from a couple years back that comes to mind).
> 
> Either way, it rots my brain but I wasn't using it anyway.



I am pretty sure that nasty white lady with that Nigerian guy she ended up scamming him lol... She married him in Nigeria so he can not get married again because of their culture and then went back to America and cut him off from what my wife is saying. 

Yeah the Jewish girl has turretts 

Big Ed lol hes on a bunch of podcasts now hes actually kind of funny 

I hate that old guy form Vegas that went to the Ukraine like 5 times and kept getting stood up he is so stupid. 

And I hate this stupid guy below


----------



## BrotherJ (May 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> And I hate this stupid guy below



Ha, I hate that mofo too. His ex-wife is super hot though.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> Ha, I hate that mofo too. His ex-wife is super hot though.



Lol more like super annoying on the after show recap they do, why the **** she even on there? You can tell she just says anything cause she wants to be cool on tv smh.


----------



## German89 (May 22, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Watch it and I guarantee you will like it.
> 
> Sandler is not in it and you Willkie the girl after watching it.
> 
> damn you could of been on the show?



Couldve been. Lol show came out I think the year I got married? Not too sure. I wouldnt want to be on it anyway.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 22, 2020)

German89 said:


> Couldve been. Lol show came out I think the year I got married? Not too sure. I wouldnt want to be on it anyway.



What you could of been famous lol


----------



## BrotherJ (Aug 2, 2020)

I thought those of you who watch the show would get a kick out of this - hung out with David and Annie from the show last night and made yellow curry with squid, shrimp, and mussels


----------



## Bobbyloads (Aug 2, 2020)

Verified with the wife cause I can’t  remember this Lady. I started watching last few episodes she was in that’s when I got into the show.


----------

